# k-50 cords



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

How do you guys wrap, store your power cord for the k-50?


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I like my k-50 but the cord can be a hassle sometimes especially with the built in surge protector I usually wind it up and hang it on the handle and keep it attached with a piece of wire tied around the metal handle of the machine it works great for me


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I wrap mine around the machine just above the legs and cutter hold, then secure the end behind the wire that is used to hold the cutters.


----------

